# So this Salt... in the hair thing



## PanamasOwn (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried it last night. I mixed a teaspoon of Mortons with my cheapie conditioner... It got foamy. I wet my hair first and then applied. I massasged it in and let it sit for 5 min. I could feel an immediate difference during the wash... The TRUE test was once it was dry,


AMAZING!!!!

I don't know what the whole Salt in your hair thing does, but it is a keeper. I won't do it too frequently, more like 2x a month. My ends don't feel hard, all of my hair is soft and I could actually run my whole hand through my hair without getting caught.

Don't sleep it on ladies. Its natural.....


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Aug 1, 2008)

What does salt in the hair do??


----------



## Candycane044 (Aug 1, 2008)

This is so interesting!! Who would have thought?  You ladies make me want to try this soo bad, but I can't until I take these twists down.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Another happy user!!! That's fabulous!! 

 I don't think we've quite figured out what it does, Bri505 - it just - works.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2008)

glad to hear it worked for you. I am trying it Sunday.


----------



## Zeal (Aug 1, 2008)

I know that it is great for the skin.  When I was in Bermuda.  There was a alt water pool and i was in it every day.  When I came home, My skin was wonderful.  It mayhave jsut been the island water period.  I am going to try this.


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

did you add the salt into the bottle or mix it in while the condish. was in your hands or some sort of container?

im about to do this tonight!!


----------



## poookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*effect of salt on a relaxed person's hair*

I tried this last night, too.  used about 3/4 a cup of conditioner (trader joe's nourish spa), and a tablespoon of salt.  also added 2 tablespoons of honey.

i also did a white vinegar rinse (same effect as an ACV rinse)

i noticed that my hair felt slightly rougher than usual.  didn't get that silky feeling that justkiya described.  it was also more tangly than usual, which was strange; considering that the trader joe's conditioner i used is GREAT at detangling my hair.  it was too rough to set on flesirods, so i proceeded to put my hair in twists, and let them dry overnight.

got up the next AM, and my hair feels HEAVENLY!!  usually when i air-dry, my hair feels rougher than it would if i set it on flexirods, or if i air-dried.  today, it feels soft, and squeaky clean.  my twist-out is also VERY defined.  and i'm noting that my hair is shinier than usual.

i like the end result, but considering how difficult my hair was to detangle, i'm not sure how i feel about this yet.  i don't want to throw in the towel yet, so i'll try again tomorrow (next wash day)

THANKS justkiya!!!!!  i'm enjoying my first, defined twist-out!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 1, 2008)

It makes perfect sense, because I've heard that people that live by the beach (ocean not a dang gone lake) their hair is more moisturized. I have done searches on it well sea salt, and many sites say it can moisturize the hair in small amounts.


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

WHAT??

I'm gonna try this and post the results in my fotki within the next few days.

I would do it today, but Im clarifying today and I'm ascared!


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 1, 2008)

PanamasOwn said:


> I tried it last night. I mixed a teaspoon of Mortons with my cheapie conditioner... It got foamy. I wet my hair first and then applied. I massasged it in and let it sit for 5 min. I could feel an immediate difference during the wash... The TRUE test was once it was dry,
> 
> 
> AMAZING!!!!
> ...


 
This is so interesting!  How much conditioner did you mix with the teaspoon of salt?  This could be helpful during my latter weeks post relaxer.  Thanks.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

poookie said:


> *effect of salt on a relaxed person's hair*
> 
> I tried this last night, too.  used about 3/4 a cup of conditioner (trader joe's nourish spa), and a tablespoon of salt.  also added 2 tablespoons of honey.
> 
> ...



It might have been the vinegar rinse that made your hair rough - someone was wondering how a salt + acid rinse would work, and I wasn't certain it would happen all that well. 
And, a tablespoon of salt = 3 teaspoons, so you used a lot more salt than most people are, as well. 
 Tangles suck, girl, I'm so not down with them - but I'm glad your hair FEELS fabulous, all the same.  



Chameleonchick said:


> It makes perfect sense, because I've heard that people that live by the beach (ocean not a dang gone lake) their hair is more moisturized. *I have done searches on it well sea salt, and many sites say it can moisturize the hair in small amounts.*



Ohh, would you happen to have any links??? 



Neith said:


> WHAT??
> 
> I'm gonna try this and post the results in my fotki within the next few days.
> 
> I would do it today, but Im clarifying today and I'm ascared!



*lol* Yeah girl - the Moisturizing Mojo thread is all about this


----------



## tiffers (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm trying this within the next few days. Can't wait!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be trying this tonite...I can't wait!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Aug 1, 2008)

hairbrat_danni said:


> did you add the salt into the bottle or mix it in while the condish. was in your hands or some sort of container?
> 
> im about to do this tonight!!


 


prospurr4 said:


> This is so interesting! *How much conditioner did you mix with the teaspoon of salt?* This could be helpful during my latter weeks post relaxer. Thanks.


 

It was about 2 handfuls. I mixed them together in a seperate container then applied. I thought about putting it in a conditoner bottle but since this was an experiement, I just seperated them in a container.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

PanamasOwn said:


> I tried it last night. I mixed a teaspoon of Mortons with my cheapie conditioner... It got foamy. I wet my hair first and then applied. I massasged it in and let it sit for 5 min. I could feel an immediate difference during the wash... The TRUE test was once it was dry,
> 
> 
> AMAZING!!!!
> ...


 
I was getting ready to come in and say the same exact thing......my hair feels amazing too!  It's so soft and the ends do feel different.  I won't do this but once per month, but I will do it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 1, 2008)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060814232511AAHivTF
http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Super-Soft-Waves
http://www.thehairstyler.com/curly_hair.asp 


here are some.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm trying it tonight but when I went to the store they had Morton's iodized, Morton's, Grocery store Iodized, Grocery store salt, Seasalt, bathsalt....grrrrr.

Also, if you look at the ingredients they vary also.  Some have Sodium Bicarbonate.   Which to choose????


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Aug 1, 2008)

Just wanted to say I did this yesterday ...and my hair still feels fantastic.  I didn't have to moisturize or anything this morning.  

This treatment is definately a keeper...but how often should you do it?
Once a week?
Once a month?  
Heck, I wanna do it again tomorrow!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I'm trying it tonight but when I went to the store they had Morton's iodized, Morton's, Grocery store Iodized, Grocery store salt, Seasalt, bathsalt....grrrrr.
> 
> Also, if you look at the ingredients they vary also.  Some have Sodium Bicarbonate.   Which to choose????



*lol* I used regular old Salt - Mortons, Iodized, I assume, as almost all salt is. I'll have to go and look at my container to see if it had anything but salt in it, though. 
You don't have any salt in the cabinet?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 1, 2008)

Zeal said:


> I know that it is great for the skin. When I was in Bermuda. There was a alt water pool and i was in it every day. When I came home, My skin was wonderful. It mayhave jsut been the island water period. I am going to try this.


 
 There's something to it, definitely. Anytime I go to the Caribbean, within 48 hrs my skin is clear and glowing and my hair is crazy soft.


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

THAT'S IT!!

I'm gonna try this now 

I think on clarified hair it'll be even better to test out anyways.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *lol* I used regular old Salt - Mortons, Iodized, I assume, as almost all salt is. I'll have to go and look at my container to see if it had anything but salt in it, though.
> You don't have any salt in the cabinet?


 
No, only have sea salt.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> No, only have sea salt.



Ahh - you can try that, too - ajargon just posted a thread that she used that and had fabulous results!  

I actually want to try sea salt next time myself...


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Aug 1, 2008)

And I just washed my hair this morning! =/.... Oh well! My miss jessies is supposed to arrive tonight anyway... so I'll experiment with this tonight and if I can finally achieve a SUCCESSFUL WnG just *know* I will be rocking it tomorrow at Caribana... thanks JustKiya.. I hope this works out for me.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Aug 1, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> No, only have sea salt.


 

Use the sea salt..Shimmie did and her hair came out great. 
That's what I plan to use next time.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 1, 2008)

Since my hair feels OK and I've learned from experience not to fix what isn't broken, I remain an observer, but I have to say this is indeed very interesting to see.

You all got me doing some research and here's something I found. Don't know if this clears the mystery or not:



> Want* Sexy, Messy, "Just Off the Beach" Waves? * The secret is sea salt spray. We once dropped by one of Manhattan's hottest salons to check in on the new perming trend. We wanted carefree, loose waves and we were wondering if they did them there via the perming process.
> No can do, said the girl at the front desk, who just happened to have the hair we wanted. "Do you happen to perm your hair?" We asked, oh-so-delicately. She smiled and leaned to tell us a little secret. "Nope, I use sea salt. And I make it myself." You too can make a spray using a bottle, several tablespoons of sea salt and water. But if you want to buy it yourself, we recommend our favorite sea salt spray, Bumble and Bumble's Surf Spray.
> 
> So skip the perm and first try spritzing sea salt on damp hair, scrunching hair and letting airdry. Since most hair has some sort of natural wave, the sea salt naturally enhances it.


_Source: http://beauty.about.com/od/hairbasics/a/moretips.htm_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> Just wanted to say I did this yesterday ...and my hair still feels fantastic. I didn't have to moisturize or anything this morning.
> 
> This treatment is definately a keeper...but how often should you do it?
> Once a week?
> ...


 
I only used a dab of moisturizer and my hair feels better than ever.  You are not alone, I want to do it again tomorrow too, but I won't.


----------



## NYAmicas (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be trying this my next wash. Thanks to JK for posting about this and everyone else who posted their results.


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 1, 2008)

PanamasOwn said:


> It was about 2 handfuls. I mixed them together in a seperate container then applied. I thought about putting it in a conditoner bottle but since this was an experiement, I just seperated them in a container.


 
Wonderful!  Thanks for the quick answer...I may just try this tomorrow.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

Eisani said:


> There's something to it, definitely. Anytime I go to the Caribbean, within 48 hrs my skin is clear and glowing and my hair is crazy soft.


 
I just came back from Jamaica and practically lived in the ocean and my skin is sooooooooooo pretty!  There is definately something to this salt thing....


----------



## InnerSoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmmmmm... Interesting.. I'mm have to try this!


----------



## InnerSoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just came back from Jamaica and practically lived in the ocean and my skin is sooooooooooo pretty! *There is definately something to this salt thing*....


 

the dead sea salts are healing salts. I also love to put them in the bath water. Salt must purify or something!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2008)

InnerSoul said:


> the dead sea salts are healing salts. I also love to put them in the bath water.


 
I heard about that....I have to get some for my bath as well


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Aug 1, 2008)

The next time I wash my hair I am going to try this, with Seasalt.  I wonder if you'll get similar results if you add a little salt to your spritz.


----------



## nklogan (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmm............


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> The next time I wash my hair I am going to try this, with Seasalt.  I wonder if you'll get similar results if you add a little salt to your spritz.



I don't know if it's a good idea to _*leave*_ it in your hair. erplexed I dunnnoooo - but then, who would have ever thought it was a good idea to put salt in your hair AT ALL...  . Try it, and less us know!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I don't know if it's a good idea to _*leave*_ it in your hair. erplexed I dunnnoooo - but then, who would have ever thought it was a good idea to put salt in your hair AT ALL...  . Try it, and less us know!



I told ya girl,  stranger things have happened,now look at all this!


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

I put about a teaspoon in my honeysuckle rose and I have it in my hair now 

My scalp's a little itchy.  

I DO have VERY SENSITIVE skin though.  It's not that bad either, just noticeable.

Did anyone else have the tingles/itchies?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Neith said:


> I put about a teaspoon in my honeysuckle rose and I have it in my hair now
> 
> My scalp's a little itchy.
> 
> ...



It tingled for me too - kinda felt like seawater drying on my skin - that slightly dry/slightly itchy feeling? I left it on for - at least 2 hours, and it stopped tingling in like the first 1/2 hour, I think.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't laugh, but when I was growing up I had a cousin that had some type of skin condition where he would get sores.  My uncle used to take him to the beach and make him get in the water every so often to help heal him up. I used to love it... I would tell cousin ... your sores look a little bad, I think we need to go to the beach


----------



## abbygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

olala..i just trid d salt and conditioner mix....
, truly amazinggggggggggggg, my feels so silky
although water was dripping from my hair, dunno if anyone experienced this.
i dint even av to comb my hair as much as i do before, i just brushed it into a ponytail and put rollers on d ponytail..


----------



## pringe (Aug 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Don't laugh, but when I was growing up I had a cousin that had some type of skin condition where he would get sores.  My uncle used to take him to the beach and make him get in the water every so often to help heal him up. I used to love it... I would tell cousin ... your sores look a little bad, I think we need to go to the beach



AtlantaJJ, no i won't laugh cause i'm West Indian and I was always told as a child that salt water is good for your skin. I also have a friend who had bad eczema and would go to the beach every so often when the eczema was acting up to clear it up for a bit and get some relief.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Don't laugh, but when I was growing up I had a cousin that had some type of skin condition where he would get sores.  My uncle used to take him to the beach and make him get in the water every so often to help heal him up. I used to love it... I would tell cousin ... your sores look a little bad, I think we need to go to the beach



 Wouldn't dare laugh!!! I've heard many tales of seawater soothing skin issues....  



abbygirl said:


> olala..i just trid d salt and conditioner mix....
> , truly amazinggggggggggggg, my feels so silky
> although water was dripping from my hair, dunno if anyone experienced this.
> i dint even av to comb my hair as much as i do before, i just brushed it into a ponytail and put rollers on d ponytail..



   

I didn't notice any drippies, though........


----------



## lexi84 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm scared....I would like to know WHY this works so well.  Where's Sistaslick when you need her??? 

Kaya...I think you may have found the next rave for LHCF.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> I'm scared....*I would like to know WHY this works so well.  Where's Sistaslick when you need her???*
> 
> Kiya...I think you may have found the next rave for LHCF.



 I know, right!! Or GymFreak!  We need some hard science heads in here.....


----------



## CallaLily (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish I had seen this last night. Oh well, I'll try it on my little sis's hair.


----------



## jrae (Aug 1, 2008)

Neith said:


> I put about a teaspoon in my honeysuckle rose and I have it in my hair now
> 
> My scalp's a little itchy.
> 
> ...



Yes, I did.  Different tingles than I've felt before... wasn't sure what to make of it.  
Oh, and NO tangles!  I'm 7 weeks post, too.  This is gonna help me stretch a little longer.


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 1, 2008)

careful of eventual breakage

why do you think hair looks like pretty spirally after swimmin in the sea

it looks cute

but its not good for the hair 

salt dries out the hair

the reason why it works is because it seals the cuticles tight shut, but will do what it does say if you gargle is...dries out moisture

iof you use it, rinse it out a million times

you could see this as a cuticle/porosity treatment i GUESS but i dont think you will have any long term benefits, its short lived ...


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> careful of eventual breakage
> 
> why do you think hair looks like pretty spirally after swimmin in the sea
> 
> ...



 Because the salt alone, dries hair out, and makes it rough, and brittle - totally with you there. 

This mixture though, is much less concentrated than sea water, and you aren't letting it dry on your hair - and your hair is turning soft, rather than rough and brittle ..... I totally agree that we need to keep an eye on our hair to be sure that these results aren't temporary/detrimental over the long term, but I don't think that comparing this to how hair reacts to pure sea water is apples to apples.


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 1, 2008)

doing a vinegar (apple cider) rinse will have the same/similar effect

and bay rum


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> doing a vinegar (apple cider) rinse will have the same/similar effect
> 
> and bay rum



Interesting - ACV rinses always left my hair feeling rough and stripped - rather like how sea water leaves my hair, actually.  

And Bay Rum? Like liquor?  Pouring good alcohol on your head! See, I draw the line @ rum and avocados - they are both much better in my belly.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Interesting - ACV rinses always left my hair feeling rough and stripped - rather like how sea water leaves my hair, actually.
> 
> *And Bay Rum? Like liquor?  Pouring good alcohol on your head! See, I draw the line @ rum and avocados - they are both much better in my belly.*


I'm totally with you on that one! I do wanna try the salt in my conditioner. Salt alone dries out hair but the conditioner should counteract it immediately. Too bad i just washed my hair earlier. oh well next time then.


----------



## scoobygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried this last night.  I mixed 1/4 tablespoon of kosher salt with 1/2 cup of Elucence MB conditioner and applied in the shower.  I worked in pretty good and let it sit on for ~5 min.  At first my hair felt harder than normal and a more tangly.  But after I rinsed it out, I noticed that it looked and felt smoother.  I can't tell yet what extra moisture benefits I got, but it looks nice.  Especially since I have 11 1/2 weeks worth of new growth.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

scoobygirl said:


> I tried this last night.  I mixed 1/4 tablespoon of kosher salt with 1/2 cup of Elucence MB conditioner and applied in the shower.  I worked in pretty good and let it sit on for ~5 min.  At first my hair felt harder than normal and a more tangly.  But after I rinsed it out, I noticed that it looked and felt smoother.  I can't tell yet what extra moisture benefits I got, but it looks nice.  Especially since I have 11 1/2 weeks worth of new growth.



I'm going to ask DH (he's a chef) what the difference is between table salt and kosher salt, as I think you are the second person who got 'okay, but not fabulous' results from using kosher salt. Hrm, hrm, hrm.......


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm just laughing at this thread because not too long ago...:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4918239&postcount=57

But all the same, please be careful. Salt can be corrosive in the hair.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 1, 2008)

Ladies, check out the last post I wrote in that thread.  Also, look here:  http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/watersoftner/index.html

-A


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm just laughing at this thread because not too long ago...:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4918239&postcount=57
> 
> But all the same, please be careful. Salt can be corrosive in the hair.
> ~*Janelle~*



 That's funny!! 
But, all the same, there _*are*_ commercial sea salt products made specifically to give the hair curl....so, who ever was saying that (I didn't dig to see the whole thread) wasn't just blowing smoke...  



Arcadian said:


> Ladies, check out the last post I wrote in that thread.  Also, look here:  http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/watersoftner/index.html
> 
> -A



See, I know they use salt to soften water, but I'm not sure _*how*_. It's not like they just pour the salt in the water, and it becomes soft - there's some sort of chemical process going on, too. 

Not to say that something like that process might not be going on with the conditioner, as well, but it might be a bit of a jump from one to the other.


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Interesting - ACV rinses always left my hair feeling rough and stripped - rather like how sea water leaves my hair, actually.
> 
> And Bay Rum? Like liquor?  Pouring good alcohol on your head! See, I draw the line @ rum and avocados - they are both much better in my belly.



nooo not the drinking type

the medicinal type

i dunno says on my bottle can be used as a hair tonic

i'm not about to try it though

no salt no vineager i'm no french fry!


----------



## winterinatl (Aug 1, 2008)

Water softening systems lend support to putting salt in the hair - if you've ever washed with "soft water" then you know how silky, and easy to detangle  it is with it.  I don't now how much salt goes into the systems, though, or what kind so be careful yall.


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That's funny!!
> But, all the same, there _*are*_ commercial sea salt products made specifically to give the hair curl....so, who ever was saying that (I didn't dig to see the whole thread) wasn't just blowing smoke...
> 
> 
> ...



Its softened using a filter.  What is in the filter?  Usually resins.  I don't know what kind though.   but here's something from Wikiepdia:



> The water to be treated passes through a bed of the resin. Negatively-charged  resins absorb and bind metal ions, which are positively charged. The resins  initially contain univalent, hydrogen, sodium or potassium ions, which exchange with divalent calcium and magnesium ions in the water. This  exchange eliminates precipitation and soap scum formation. As the water passes  through both kinds of resin, the hardness ions replace the hydrogen, sodium or  potassium ions which are released into the water. The "harder" the water, the  more hydrogen, sodium or potassium ions are released from the resin and into the  water.




I also found this:
Citric acid's ability to chelate  metals makes it useful in soaps and laundry detergents. By chelating the metals in hard water, it lets  these cleaners produce foam and work better without need for water softening. In  a similar manner, citric acid is used to regenerate the ion exchange materials used in water softeners by stripping off the accumulated metal ions as citrate complexes.[/quote]

So where Am I with all this?  I dunno!!    Seems to me that citric acid and salt both can be used to effectively soften water, and with that, you may have a more effective product by using them.

Humectress does have citric acid in it as well as sodium.   I don't know how much though as they're both far down the list.  Can adding more make it more effective?  Possibly.  but then again, I'm not a scientist (I think we sure could use one)

-A


----------



## HairHustla (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Very intriqued by this and plan on trying it.  While searching around for some answers about this, I ran across this:

*Does Salt and Water really make hair wavy???*

if so how much of salt and water do I use? Hot water or cold water? real salt or something salt. (idk. I just saw some1 saying not to use real salt) and is there chances of my hair ruining b/c of this? I have medium length hair and I want it to be a bit wavy for church....so do you have an ideas? thx!!

1 month ago
Best Answer - Chosen by Asker

Yes. I do it all the time to get beachy waves.
Especially on a nice Summer Day.
I don't know why people are saying no....?!
I've done it 235702157021 times and it works. So.. ya.
Get a spray bottle, and get 1 1/2 tablespoon of salt.
Doesn't matter what kind you use, really.
Fill about 4-5 cups of warm water, and shake.
Spritz it all over 80% dry hair.
Then, take a blowdryer and blow your hair out.
When it's all dry, spritz your hair multiple times again,
and shape them loosely and let it all fall into place.

The only damage it will do to your hair is
take a drying effect. But that's easy to manage.
After your day, use Pantene Pro-V Restoratives.
It's the most INTENSIVE daily conditioner you'll ever use.
Trust me, I swear by Pantene hair conditioners.
They're just so moisturizing. It'll bring back all the hydration.

You're gonna look gorgeous. Have fun! 

1 month ago



Other Answer:

 It has to be sea salt. It can't be regular table salt. I grew up in Miami and when I had somewhere to go (event, date, etc.) I would go to the beach a couple of hours before and 'wash' my hair in the ocean. We don't really wash the hair, but we do soak our hair in the ocean water. It does the most amazing things for the hair and the skin. I have naturally curly hair and the water would make my curls luscious.


Hope this begins to shed a little light on this phenomena!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> nooo not the drinking type
> 
> the medicinal type
> 
> ...



  I hear ya! 



Arcadian said:


> So where Am I with all this?  I dunno!!    Seems to me that citric acid and salt both can be used to effectively soften water, and with that, you may have a more effective product by using them.
> 
> Humectress does have citric acid in it as well as sodium.   I don't know how much though as they're both far down the list.  Can adding more make it more effective? * Possibly.  but then again, I'm not a scientist (I think we sure could use one)*
> 
> -A



You are telling the truth for _*real*_!! 



HairHustla said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Very intriqued by this and plan on trying it.  While searching around for some answers about this, I ran across this:
> 
> ...



Most interesting! This ties into the 'BeachHead' hair sprays - it still doesn't explain the softness though - and I think most ladies are seeing - dare I say - _less_ curliness?


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

So I posted my results in my fotki...

http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/salt-experiment!/


My hair came out MORE curly... a little more silky and soft when it dried.  I didn't see any big difference other than the curl pattern changing!  

I'm gonna do this when I straighten my hair


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

VERY interesting Neith!!!! Your hair looks - different, somehow, but I can't quite put my finger on it -is it just that the curls are better defined? It looks shinier, too. :scratchch

So, you would do this before you straighten your hair, then straighten?? Innnnteresting.


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> VERY interesting Neith!!!! Your hair looks - different, somehow, but I can't quite put my finger on it -is it just that the curls are better defined? It looks shinier, too. :scratchch
> 
> So, you would do this before you straighten your hair, then straighten?? Innnnteresting.



They were less defined when wet, but better defined when dry.  It's the funniest thing!  

Yeah, I think the extra silky feeling would help for straightening! Plus it'd be easier to work with more stretched out hair.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

Neith said:


> They were less defined when wet, but better defined when dry.  It's the funniest thing!
> 
> Yeah, I think the extra silky feeling would help for straightening! Plus it'd be easier to work with more stretched out hair.



Oh, yeah!! I think that this is going to result in a SLAMMING twist-out, too. I used salt+conditioner Wednesday with my hair still in twists - and I think it'll be really pretty.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 1, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> careful of eventual breakage
> 
> *why do you think hair looks like pretty spirally after swimmin in the sea*
> 
> ...


 
*So right...my hair did look so crinkly and pretty after a sea dip-in the pre-JAWS no fear of deep water days...light and airy too but I always did a serious shampoo afterward.*


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, yeah!! I think that this is going to result in a SLAMMING twist-out, too. I used salt+conditioner Wednesday with my hair still in twists - and I think it'll be really pretty.



I can see that working  





BrooklynSouth said:


> *So right...my hair did look so crinkly and pretty after a sea dip-in the pre-JAWS no fear of deep water days**...light and airy too but I always did a serious shampoo afterward.*



I aint never been swimming in the ocean since I saw that movie


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm going to ask DH (he's a chef) what the difference is between table salt and kosher salt, as I think you are the second person who got 'okay, but not fabulous' results from using kosher salt. Hrm, hrm, hrm.......


Oh Snaps, I was going to use kosher salt, perhaps I'll hold off until we prove the theory....


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh Snaps, I was going to use kosher salt, perhaps I'll hold off until we prove the theory....



Okay, I just asked him - the only difference between table salt and kosher salt is that the kosher salts grains are larger (did the ladies who used the kosher salt make sure the grains had fully dissolved? Maybe that makes a difference), and it's been blessed by a rabbi.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Interesting - ACV rinses always left my hair feeling rough and stripped - rather like how sea water leaves my hair, actually.
> 
> And Bay Rum? Like liquor?  Pouring good alcohol on your head! See, I draw the line @ rum and avocados - they are both much better in my belly.


Dog your remind me of me! That is so true especially with the avocados, chile them things would never make it to my head other than to go into my mouth.  Ya'll can keep the rum!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay, I just asked him - the only difference between table salt and kosher salt is that the kosher salts grains are larger (did the ladies who used the kosher salt make sure the grains had fully dissolved? Maybe that makes a difference), and it's been blessed by a rabbi.


blessed salt? wow thats interesting! 

I never thought about this, we bless our food, anybody bless their products?


juss asking cause my brain went there


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> blessed salt? wow thats interesting!
> 
> I never thought about this, we bless our food, anybody bless their products?
> 
> ...



Oh lawd 

It couldn't hurt!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 1, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> Its softened using a filter.  What is in the filter?  Usually resins.  I don't know what kind though.   but here's something from Wikiepdia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> So where Am I with all this?  I dunno!!    Seems to me that citric acid and salt both can be used to effectively soften water, and with that, you may have a more effective product by using them.
> 
> Humectress does have citric acid in it as well as sodium.   I don't know how much though as they're both far down the list.  Can adding more make it more effective?  Possibly.  but then again, I'm not a scientist (I think we sure could use one)
> 
> -A


 
SCREEEECH! Salt softens water?


what????
now I'm really going to look into this


----------



## Neith (Aug 1, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> SCREEEECH! Salt softens water?
> 
> 
> what????
> now I'm really going to look into this



It doesn't dry your hair out at all... if you do try it, don't be afraid.  Dryness was in the back of my mind when I tried it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> SCREEEECH! Salt softens water?
> 
> 
> what????
> now I'm really going to look into this


Since you are in Los Angeles with that hard water, you may end up loving this benefit!!  I was just chatting with a member about that!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 1, 2008)

Neith said:


> So I posted my results in my fotki...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Neith/hair/salt-experiment!/
> 
> ...



wowsers  it really did loosen your hair.  I'm in shizock!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Since you are in Los Angeles with that hard water, you may end up loving this benefit!!  I was just chatting with a member about that!



umm girl most definitely , this may change alot of things! wow! whowouldofthunkit?


I rememeber when I first saw JK say something about salt , I was like HUH???? 

Then, I thought she should do another thread because I started to think there might be something to it as my mind started to wrap around it a little bit ,now look at all this!!!!!! wow!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 1, 2008)

Neith said:


> It doesn't dry your hair out at all... if you do try it, don't be afraid.  Dryness was in the back of my mind when I tried it!



haha she knows me already! 

thats my main thought! but you know what I'm gonna try it now!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, yeah!! I think that this is going to result in a SLAMMING twist-out, too. I used salt+conditioner Wednesday with my hair still in twists - and I think it'll be really pretty.



Your now known as the Queen of Salted Hair on LHCF JustKiya! 

Wear your crown proudly mama!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 2, 2008)

The  more expensive water softening systems use salt. They provide the container that houses the salt.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> The  more expensive water softening systems use salt. They provide the container that houses the salt.



wow wee, what a simple answer! 

we can now soften our water the ghetto way


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

ok so did anyone decide exactly whats the best salt 

Sea Salt or plain ole Table Salt from Mortons?


----------



## poookie (Aug 2, 2008)

i vowed to try it again. i re-vamped my mix:  3/4 cup of trader joe's nourish conditioner, 2 tablespoons of honey, 2 teaspoons of salt.

i deep conditioned with heat this time around, instead of just a rinse-out after shampooing like last time  (note: i used a clarifying shampoo, so that's probably why my hair got so tangled).

sat under the dryer for 30 minutes, n let the stuff return to room temperature.

my new growth feels BUTTER soft...  and the length of my hair feels so moisturized... usually i stay away from the blow-dryer after i'm 6 weeks post, but i might go ahead and blow-dry it straight after rinsing it out.

i think the heat did the trick...  my hair usually only feels like this after using the ORS replenishing conditioner.  i'm so in love with morton's table salt!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 2, 2008)

This seems interesting to me. My West Indian Grandma would take us to the sea and throw us in any time we had some sort of skin issues. In fact I remember having perfect skin back in the day...maybe I'll start using the sea salt I have to rinse my skin and help with this ezcema(sp). 

I tried some sea salt in my conditioner last night and my hair felt really soft. I don't know if I can say that adding the salt to the conditioner worked because that particular conditioner usually leaves my hair soft...but this time some thing was different. I was tempted to blow dry my hair but I just didn't have the heart to do it so I rollerset instead. I lost very little hair during the process. I will continue to experiment with the salt but I use it in cheapie conditioners that I have.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a very interesting topic. Subscribing!!


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok I had another lightbulb moment. (while brining chicken of all things)

When you brine a chicken you use salt to draw in moisture (ie, water and whatever else small enough to penetrate) into the chicken right?  If you use citric acid (ie, lemons, limes, or oranges) the effect is intensified.

Seawater (salt water) has a higher density than fresh water.  

Soak a chicken in fresh water and a few herbs and you really won't taste the herbs when that chicken is cooking.

Do the same with salt water and BOOM!

So, what if doing the same thing to hair?   

Most conditioners contain some amount of citric acid, so IMO, combined with the right amount of salt, it exacerbates the results than by using regular conditoner alone.  

I've tried to use my PH papers (they're for the  hot tub so not totally sensitive and I got some interstin results so far.  I'll post those when I'm done.



-A


----------



## HairHustla (Aug 2, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> Ok I had another lightbulb moment. (while brining chicken of all things)
> 
> When you brine a chicken you use salt to draw in moisture (ie, water and whatever else small enough to penetrate) into the chicken right? If you use citric acid (ie, lemons, limes, or oranges) the effect is intensified.
> 
> ...


 
*Hi There,*

*Girl your lightbulb is on ultra bright!  I am loving this salt thing.  I tried my hand at it today and I used an almost empty bottle of Avalon Organics Rosemary conditioner then added a full teaspoon of Sea Salt, the kind that you have to grind in the bottle.  I applied it and waited about 30 minutes.  I also added it to my 11 yr old daughters hair because for some reason her ends are like sandpaper.  Rinsed out and voila, it is a different level of softness, a different texture like soft cotton.  I have got to know everything behind this because nothing I have ever used acheived these kinds of results and I would like to feel safe in using it often.  Thanks to Justkiya and all for bringing this to the limelight!  Keep those lightbulbs shinin!*


----------



## HairHustla (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is some information I found from epsonsaltcouncil.org, so apparently we can add epson salt to the mix:  http://epsomsaltcouncil.org/beauty_why_it_works.htm


Epsom Salt is a pure mineral compound (magnesium sulfate) in crystal form that gently exfoliates skin and smoothes rough patches. Mixed with your favorite deep conditioner, Epsom Salt helps to add body to hair. Dissolved in a bath, Epsom Salt is absorbed through the skin to replenish the body's levels of magnesium. Studies indicate this may help to relieve stress in a number of ways, including:

Raising the body's level of serotonin, a mood-elevating chemical within the brain that creates a feeling of well being and relaxation.
Offsetting excess levels of adrenaline generated by pressure and stress; magnesium ions relax and reduce irritability by lowering the affects of adrenaline.
Helping to regulate the electrical functions that spark through miles of nerves.
Lowering blood pressure.
Researchers have found that magnesium also increases energy and stamina by encouraging the production of ATP (adenosine triphosphate), the energy packets made in the cells. Experts recommend soaking with Epsom Salt at least three times a week to look better, feel better and have more energy.

It is so funny because most sites say that salt is bad for hair but if an organization is touting its benefits then maybe it is not such a bad thing after all!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 2, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> Ok I had another lightbulb moment. (while brining chicken of all things)
> 
> When you brine a chicken you use salt to draw in moisture (ie, water and whatever else small enough to penetrate) into the chicken right? If you use citric acid (ie, lemons, limes, or oranges) the effect is intensified.
> 
> ...


This make complete and total sense!  And explains so much. I am going to do a BS clarifying co-wash and then a quick DC with the salt/citric acid mixed in my con...I don't have the time to do a long DC but it should still make a difference.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 2, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Here is some information I found from epsonsaltcouncil.org, so apparently we can add epson salt to the mix: http://epsomsaltcouncil.org/beauty_why_it_works.htm
> 
> 
> Epsom Salt is a pure mineral compound (magnesium sulfate) in crystal form that gently exfoliates skin and smoothes rough patches. Mixed with your favorite deep conditioner, Epsom Salt helps to add body to hair. Dissolved in a bath, Epsom Salt is absorbed through the skin to replenish the body's levels of magnesium. Studies indicate this may help to relieve stress in a number of ways, including:
> ...


I love to soak in Epsoms salts, especially after a workout.  Thanks so much for posting this, I am going to stock up.  

Does anyone know if they sell ES in bulk at Sam's or Costco?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 2, 2008)

Our natural skin has salt or saline as part of its chemical makeup.  When you are hospitilized you may receive saline instead of blood in some cases as a replacement. If you are dehydrating you may be given salt sugar in an iv. So salt does have its place. Lick your so's face and taste the salt on his skin and taste your own tears. They are salty. Eyedrops are often saline combo. We would die without salt in our body combo, I have heard. bonjour


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Aug 2, 2008)

well for those using sea salts ya may wanna look into maybe"the great escape" by grassroots.  You can get it at kohl's dept store or here:
http://grassrootslife.com/templates...?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY7926&PRODUCT_ID=PROD8290
ingredients:
sodium chloride, magnesium sulfate, dead sea salts, water purified, essential oils, eucalyptus, lavender, lavandin, litsea cubeba, geraniol, citral, linalool, coumarin, limonene, clary oil, vanilla, fruit extract, seaweed extract, hydrated silica.

 I used this for my feet and it was heavenly. may do a couple strand tests with this one and see.


----------



## HairHustla (Aug 2, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I love to soak in Epsoms salts, especially after a workout. Thanks so much for posting this, I am going to stock up.
> 
> Does anyone know if they sell ES in bulk at Sam's or Costco?


 
Hey, I had saw something on the epsom website about buying it in bulk.  Apparently you can get it at places like homedepot or CVS.  Here is what the website said:

*Question:*
Where can I buy Epsom Salt in bulk? 
*Answer:*
Epsom Salt can be purchased at your local drugstore or home improvement center in 1-lb to 6-lb bags. Please contact either your drugstore or home improvement center to inquire about ordering larger quantities.


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 2, 2008)

Heres the results of my test:

I used water 1/2 cup each for this test.  Mind you are entire house has a basic inline water filter on it so tests elsewhere may be different.

Test strips used are for a chlorinated Hot tub( its what I had available)

*Fresh Water - Tap*
FCI (free chlorine ppm)       0
ALK (Alklinity ppm)             40
pH                                     7.2
CH (calcium hardness ppm) 50

*Sea Salt only - 1 teaspoon*
FCI (free Chlorine ppm)       0
ALK (Alklinity ppm)             80
pH                                     7.6
CH (calcium hardness ppm) 100

*Arm and Hammer Baking Soda  - 1 teaspoon*
FCI (free Chlorine ppm)        0
ALK (Alklinity ppm)              180
pH                                       8.4
CH (Calcium Hardness ppm)  50

*Sea Salt and Arm and Hammer baking soda - 1 teaspoon each*
FCI (free Chlorine ppm)        0
ALK (Alklinity ppm)              180
pH                                       8.4
CH (Calcium Hardness ppm)  50

If I'm not mistaken, seawater has a pH of 8.0+


-A


----------



## LeXay. (Aug 2, 2008)

does this only work with natural hair, or can it be done on relaxed hair with the same results?


----------



## apemay1969 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used it the other day in my conditioner.  I'm transitioning and my roots were shiny and crisp.  My relaxed ends felt funny.  

Anyone had any good experiences with relaxed hair?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 2, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> Heres the results of my test:
> 
> I used water 1/2 cup each for this test. Mind you are entire house has a basic inline water filter on it so tests elsewhere may be different.
> 
> ...


An interesting fact regarding pH:

<<_The ideal pH level for your blood is right around 7.35 and your body goes to enormous lengths to maintain this level.>>_

ETA: I looked this up because I remembered that blood and sea water have the same pH which is incredible to me...makes me think of how smart God is


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 2, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Hey, I had saw something on the epsom website about buying it in bulk. Apparently you can get it at places like homedepot or CVS. Here is what the website said:
> 
> *Question:*
> Where can I buy Epsom Salt in bulk?
> ...


Thank you, I'll be stocking up shortly!!


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

LeXay. said:


> does this only work with natural hair, or can it be done on relaxed hair with the same results?





apemay1969 said:


> I used it the other day in my conditioner.  I'm transitioning and my roots were shiny and crisp.  My relaxed ends felt funny.
> 
> Anyone had any good experiences with relaxed hair?



I'm texlaxed. Processed 20 mins with a super strength relaxer.

My results are posted in my fotki.

My hair feels a little softer and silkier than usual.  There's also a little more shine.


----------



## vkb247 (Aug 2, 2008)

nomoweavesfome said:


> well for those using sea salts ya may wanna look into maybe"the great escape" by grassroots. You can get it at kohl's dept store or here:
> http://grassrootslife.com/templates...?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY7926&PRODUCT_ID=PROD8290
> ingredients:
> *sodium chloride, magnesium sulfate, dead sea salts,* water purified, essential oils, eucalyptus, lavender, lavandin, litsea cubeba, geraniol, citral, linalool, coumarin, limonene, clary oil, vanilla, fruit extract, seaweed extract, hydrated silica.
> ...


 
There is salt, epsom salt, and dead sea salt in this!  Is made for pedicures cuz it seems like ou could use it for hair or a bath soak too!

I used lemon, salt, and freeman's sea kelp moisturising conditioner iin my hair yesterday and it felt pretty soft. Not amazingly so, but it was pretty amazing considering that my hair gets dry so easy and lemon would usuall make it scream... But I followed it up with an oil rinse and didn't get enough of it out so my hair is too oily.

Soooo.... I mixed up a batch of epsom salts and clay (kitty litter ) and I used it on my face (feels very clean but not dry at all after rinsing) and I will wash it out of my hair shortly...


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 2, 2008)

So many interesting posts in here!!! 

WomanlyCharm is relaxed, and she used it successfully - I'm starting to lose track of who all is using it though. 

I really think the brining/body salinity thing might be quite on point.  

I'm wearing a twist-out right now - and *gives her hair the sideeye* I dunno. Something is different up there, and I can't tell if it's that my curls are more defined, or if my hair is a little straighter. Not sure.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

I want to try Kiya but I's scurred   I'll let you guys use this for a few more weeks before I copycat   I am just now getting my hair in prime condition w/ Wen and I don't need no setbacks.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I want to try Kiya but I's scurred   I'll let you guys use this for a few more weeks before I copycat   I am just now getting my hair in prime condition w/ Wen and I don't need no setbacks.



 Girl, I'll never shame (or fault) someone for being scared - trust, if I hadn't done it first, accidentally, I'd be giving the crazy woman putting salt (_*SALT*_!?!?!?!?) in her hair the sideeye myself.


----------



## scorpian (Aug 3, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Here is some information I found from epsonsaltcouncil.org, so apparently we can add epson salt to the mix:  http://epsomsaltcouncil.org/beauty_why_it_works.htm
> 
> 
> Epsom Salt is a pure mineral compound (magnesium sulfate) in crystal form that gently exfoliates skin and smoothes rough patches. Mixed with your favorite deep conditioner, Epsom Salt helps to add body to hair. Dissolved in a bath, Epsom Salt is absorbed through the skin to replenish the body's levels of magnesium. Studies indicate this may help to relieve stress in a number of ways, including:
> ...



Interesting...Thanks for posting


----------



## Phoenix14 (Aug 3, 2008)

I did it yesterday with some baking soda and herbal essence hello hydration. I loved it. I kept asking my SO if I had rinsed it all out because my hair felt so soft. I'm going to try it again in a few days with just salt.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, I'll never shame (or fault) someone for being scared - trust, if I hadn't done it first, accidentally, I'd be giving the crazy woman putting salt (_*SALT*_!?!?!?!?) in her hair the sideeye myself.



 yeah this turned quite amazing,  it got me thinking about my hard water here more seriously too


----------



## pringe (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello?! This stuff is the TRUTH! I did it yesterday with some cheap table salt and my conditioner and i left it in for an hour. My hair was SOO easy to detangle and style. my hair is so soft and silky. i love this! 

is it ok to use this every wash? I may use it every other.


----------



## WesternEyes (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm gonna try this today with some conditioner, honey, and salt. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 4, 2008)

does anyone know where to buy actual sea salt...i don't wanna use my table salt?


----------



## NikStarrr (Aug 4, 2008)

I use to live in a coastal city.  Whenever I went swimming in the ocean, the next day or so, my curls would hang more and clump together more.  So I definitely believe this works.  Never thought to try it this way now that I'm land locked.  But I definitely will now!


----------



## Caramela (Aug 4, 2008)

I always thought salt was drying to the hair  I don't think I will be trying this one but for the ladies' it works for, go 'head! Do your thing!


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 4, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I always thought salt was drying to the hair  I don't think I will be trying this one but for the ladies' it works for, go 'head! Do your thing!



So did I...A few weeks ago, I bought some John Freida Wave Spray b/c it was on sale, but when I saw sea salt as the 2nd ingredient, I promptly returned it.  Also, when I go to the tropics, my hair feels 'soft' due to the humid air, but dries out from the ocean water.  Not trying to be a pessimist, just adding a diff. perspective  

Good luck to those who are having success using salt!


----------



## Caramela (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I agree... it might feel softer initially but drier in the long run. Keep us posted on the long term.


----------



## apemay1969 (Aug 4, 2008)

I just did it again last night.  I did a clarify wash, and dc'd with HEHH, coconut oil and a _little_ salt.  My relaxed ends don't feel so good to me.  I think I'll leave this one alone until I'm done transitioning.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm wondering if using this is like clarifying the hair?  If so, I would think that clarifying and then using the salt would dry it out?  I dunno, but I'm guessing!


----------



## Hairloom (Aug 4, 2008)

All Hail JustKiya! To the Queen of Salt.. I am but your minion here to serve!!!!!!

This treatment is great. I have tried it 2 times. 

The first time, I accidently used coarse sea salt (added to my HH LTR). My hair was softer but my texture was also different. I am texlaxed- my hair came out a bit kinkier. Since I am bunning for the most part, I didn't care for the change because it made my edges a little unruly.

I was feeling bold so I tried it again a few days later with fine sea salt (again with LTR) and got fabulous results. I have naturally soft hair, but this is just ridiculous.

I have been pretty busy as of late, so I just used it as part of my WNG in the morn. Haven't tried with DC yet.

Now that I have figured out what works for me, will probably do about twice a month.

Oh- concerning the kosher salt- not only are the crystals bigger, but they also have no preservatives or additives. That's why most professional chefs prefer.


----------



## poookie (Aug 4, 2008)

for the ladies concerned about whether or not this is drying:

the original thread said to add 1 *teaspoon* of salt per *cup* of conditioner.  i don't think that's enough salt to cause significant concern, plus the fact that it's mixed in with *conditioner* really shouldn't be a problem.

also, think of it this way.  many sports soft drinks like gatorade have a tiny bit of salt to increase moisture retention.

a little bit of salt can't be a bad thing!

it's not like yall are doing salt rinses, with equal parts salt and water!  (at least i hope not)


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I tried this because curiousity got the best of me .  I can't say that my entire head was soft like others claimed but my ends have never dried this soft   I will be trying this again with a few tweaks such as using Epson salt instead and not fully rinsing it out.  I think I rinsed it almost completely out afraid of having the salt not fully dissolve in the conditioner.  I'll will mos def do this week after next.


----------



## cocoaluv (Aug 4, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> does anyone know where to buy actual sea salt...i don't wanna use my table salt?


 I bought some sea salt got my nose after getting my nose pierced a few years back from a whole food store or type of store in philly.


----------



## NikStarrr (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think leaving the salt in is a great idea.  I saw some people mentioning this.  Salt "softens" water---so it's almost like using soft water, which is why some see benefits.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 4, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> does anyone know where to buy actual sea salt...i don't wanna use my table salt?



Most grocery stores carry it, too. 



Hairloom said:


> All Hail JustKiya! To the Queen of Salt.. I am but your minion here to serve!!!!!!
> 
> This treatment is great. I have tried it 2 times.
> 
> ...



 Girl, stop it!!!!  I'm SO glad it worked for you!! 



LuvMyBigHair said:


> I don't think leaving the salt in is a great idea.  I saw some people mentioning this.  Salt "softens" water---so it's almost like using soft water, which is why some see benefits.



I _*totally*_ agree - please do NOT NOT NOT leave this in your hair - rinse. it. out. Please? Please? Please?  


I used it again last night - my hair ended up lovely, and then I went to the beach today, and it still feels good. A little coated, but good.  Not sure about the coated feeling, but it could be the change in water, since I'm in Philly now. Would anyone happen to know if philly has hard water?  

I think I might use this every other DC, or so.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2008)

I actually tried with with some tablesalt and Awapuhi Mango Moisturizing Conditioner, it worked really well. I would rather try it with some Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner.


----------



## michaela (Aug 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Most grocery stores carry it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I found a map on Mortons System Saver Water Softners.

It shows the U.S Water Hardness Map

http://www.systemsaver.com/morton-website/education/water-facts/common-water-problems.html


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 4, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> I found a map on Mortons System Saver Water Softners.
> 
> It shows the U.S Water Hardness Map
> 
> http://www.systemsaver.com/morton-website/education/water-facts/common-water-problems.html



Thank you!! 

Interesting - home, is not very hard, and depending on where mom's water is coming from, it's either hard or moderately hard.  That could be it. Dang, I might need to finally break down and start doing the distilled water washes - at least while I'm here.  

Thank you again!!!


----------



## michaela (Aug 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Interesting - home, is not very hard, and depending on where mom's water is coming from, it's either hard or moderately hard.  That could be it. Dang, I might need to finally break down and start doing the distilled water washes - at least while I'm here.
> 
> Thank you again!!!


 

Your welcome this map helped me alot!


----------



## Magus484 (Aug 5, 2008)

can this be done everyday?


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 5, 2008)

Wonderfull Wonderfull Wonderfull! 

I have coarse dry hair, only a few products work, never ever have i been able to shampoo, conditon, rinse, add an oil and have moisturized silky hair. EVER!

I used ORS pak, and sprinkled salt in there, didnt measure. For some reason it got watery?  But wow, my hair loves it. Amazing. Left it on for an hour.

I'm wondering if you have a bottle of conditoner, can you just add the salt in there, and next time it will still give the same effects, or should you only pour conditoner out, add it, and use it then?
Im asking because i dont use the cheapie conditoner, I use the ORS paks or in the bottle or Silicon Mix, and i dont ever need to waste any more than im going to use of those things.  

Also wondering if you can sleep with this in your hair overnight?


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 5, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Wonderfull Wonderfull Wonderfull!
> 
> I have coarse dry hair, only a few products work, never ever have i been able to shampoo, conditon, rinse, add an oil and have moisturized silky hair. EVER!
> 
> ...


 

I did this last night and it got watery for me too...I used Motions Moisture Plus. I liked the way my hair felt. I think adding the salt for each individual use is a better idea than putting it in the bottle. I dont know about the over night thing but it seems like it doesnt take that long for it to make your hair feel great.


----------



## poookie (Aug 5, 2008)

salt is the DEVIL when it comes to mixing up pre-poos!!!

i've noticed that when i use a conditioner with all natural products, adding salt will slightly affect the texture.

but when i add salt to a non-organic, non-natural product (without cones), then the conditioner turns to the consistency of water.

case en point:  i mixed salt with my SalonCare honey almond conditioner, and it turned to water once i mixed it up.

but when i  mixed up the watery mixture with Herbal Essences Color Me Happy conditioner (which contains cones), it didn't get all watery again.

hmm...  :scratchch


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 5, 2008)

marie170 said:


> I think adding the salt for each individual use is a better idea than putting it in the bottle.


 




*Cosign.  I would only add the salt only to the conditioner that I'm working with at the moment instead of mixing it all up in the bottle.  That way, I can experiment with different salt-to-conditioner ratios and figure out what works best for my hair.*


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

rondie54 said:


> can this be done everyday?



I don't think anyone has done it daily, yet. Since this is such a new thing, there are really no hard & fast rules.....  You & your hair will have to make the rules.... 



fluffylocks said:


> Wonderfull Wonderfull Wonderfull!
> 
> I'm wondering if you have a bottle of conditoner, can you just add the salt in there, and next time it will still give the same effects, or should you only pour conditoner out, add it, and use it then?
> 
> Also wondering if you can sleep with this in your hair overnight?



Since the salt is definitely doing something to the con, personally, I would wait and add it per use, personally. I'd hate to add it to a con, and then it turns to water, or something. I dunno. 

I slept in it overnight look: being lazy) a couple of days ago. I'm at my moms house, and I think she has hard water, so I can't give a 100% thumbs up OR thumbs down, because I think the funny feeling is hard water, and not oversalting. Haha. Over proteining, over moisturizing, over salting.  



poookie said:


> salt is the DEVIL when it comes to mixing up pre-poos!!!
> 
> i've noticed that when i use a conditioner with all natural products, adding salt will slightly affect the texture.
> 
> ...



Innnnnttteeerrreessttttiiinnnngg. Hrm. Hrm. 



TaraDyan said:


> *Cosign.  I would only add the salt only to the conditioner that I'm working with at the moment instead of mixing it all up in the bottle.  That way, I can experiment with different salt-to-conditioner ratios and figure out what works best for my hair.*



 Totally agree!!!


----------



## Neith (Aug 5, 2008)

My AO honeysuckle rose DID get watery halfway into my deep conditioning treatment.

Why does salt do that???


----------



## vkb247 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am wondering how much the conditioner ingredients effect this. Some are getting watery, some are getting fizzy, makes me wonder if we can figure out which combinations (types of co & salt, amount of salt/baking soda, etc) work the best. But I guess that might be different for different people.

I want to make sure that I am getting the most I can out of this treatment. I'm so greedy!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 5, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> I am wondering how much the conditioner ingredients effect this. Some are getting watery, some are getting fizzy, makes me wonder if we can figure out which combinations (types of co & salt, amount of salt/baking soda, etc) work the best. But I guess that might be different for different people.
> 
> I want to make sure that I am getting the most I can out of this treatment. I'm so greedy!


I totally know what you are saying. I noticed when I mixed the baking soda and the citric acid in my first conditoner, it came out nice and forthy like a mouse and went onto my hair that way. 

When I mixed a simular type of conditoner with just plain sea salt it made the conditoner runny, it lost its "Emusification" okay that's not a word ...it's creaminess...that's not the right word either :scratchch...ya'll know what I'm tryna say


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok I gave it a try. I DCed with it for 20 mins and co washed last night. I braided my hair and braided out this morning and fluffed. I have been out all day in the hot sun and this is my hair.  Than you Justkiya







Im so darn happy. Here is one more


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh yea, I did the same thing last night. Mixed 2 good handfuls of regular salt in my half empty conditioner bottle, added some vatika oil (for no particular reason), and after washing with a baking soda rinse, I used the conditioner and my hair felt absolutely amazing!! So this is a keeper. I don't care how or why it works, I'm just glad that it does!!


----------



## me-T (Aug 5, 2008)

after readin that tlhc link, the op said sea salt breaks down protein.... so how could i incorporate a salt treatment w/o being paranoid? maybe add an egg or somethin?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

me-T said:


> after readin that tlhc link, the op said sea salt breaks down protein.... so how could i incorporate a salt treatment w/o being paranoid? maybe add an egg or somethin?



*grin* I don't think there is a way to not be paranoid, at least until you see the results.


----------



## sevetlana (Aug 5, 2008)

When we were younger we used to make lime ade and put a little baking soda to make it frizz up. Did a little research... when carbonates and acid come together it forms carbon dioxide.. same thing that makes sodas fizzy... 

I tried the salt only on Sunday in a mix of ORS replenishing, porosity and humetco, it did make it watery and it was like slime. I put it on my head and an covered it for about 1hr with out heat. The result crazy soft I did not have to moisturize my hair on Monday I did it only out of habit.. JK this thing is good..

ETA: I am 6 weeks post and my hair is not so poofy...good thing? yes I think so.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay so I tried this on Sunday night. I mixed a teaspoon (roughly ) with some LeKair Cholesterol, Herbal Essences HH and a little Kukui nut oil. The consistency was almost like mousse! I didn't feel much difference once I rinsed it out, but I honestly have not had to moisturize my hair since Sunday (a first for me). I'm texlaxed and have at least 3/4 inch of new growth and I had *NO* problems detangling like I usually do. Not to mention the new growth  is ridiculously soft  I'm too chicken to do it all the time but I'd say it definitely works. Oh also, I don't have any "snags" when I run my fingers through my hair (my ends are especially notorious for this )

Thanks Kiya!!!!


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 5, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Yes, I agree... it might feel softer initially but drier in the long run. Keep us posted on the long term.


 ya'll listen to Caramela & justkiya don't over do it.Ya'll I went overboard and my hair started to feel kinda funky.I didn't even have a crispy hair issue I just wanted to try something new!I still like it but I won't do it often.


----------



## khrystyle (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay I think I am going to try this on Thursday with sea salt.  I know when I go to the caribbean my skin loves it so we will see.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> ya'll listen to Caramela & justkiya don't over do it.Ya'll I went overboard and my hair started to feel kinda funky.I didn't even have a crispy hair issue I just wanted to try something new!I still like it but I won't do it often.



Funky, how? That will be good information for future users - did it feel dry? Coated? Hard? 

 Excessiveness is anything is a bad thing.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Aug 6, 2008)

i did the treatment today! I am in LOVE!!!! I used sea salt from trader joes. My hair feels amazing. I mixed it in my pantene condish. Unfortunately i mixed the salt in the actual condtioner bottle instead of seperating it... so lets hope this stuff works on a continual basis lol


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wanted to share.  A copy and paste of another post I sent to a similar thread today...take care 

---------------<
Hey ladies, just to tell you to be careful with the salt because it has a drying effect overtime. Salt is used to dry fish and seafood for long term conservation because it has the ability to kill the bacterias first, and also to absorb all the water in the fish. The end result is a coated film on the fish (like small crystals), and I am under the impression that is what (the coated film) that makes the hair more manageable. At the end of the process, the fish is very dry and needs to be boiled a couple of hours in order to soften it ...and _make it eatable_ (is that word english???)


It's probably a matter of dosage, small dosages are probably OK for our hair, dunno. I've seen sea salt spritz on sale over the internet and one of the properties they claim is that it helps to loosen the curls in order to get the californian beach look, whatever they call it. HTH. Take care...


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 6, 2008)

bought my sea salt at the vitamin shop. But for those who are relaxed and tried this...do u honestly think this is worth trying? what did u see a difference in? Since we dont have curls..i was hoping we would get a more defined airdry or braid out or something..


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 6, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> bought my sea salt at the vitamin shop. But for those who are relaxed and tried this...do u honestly think this is worth trying? what did u see a difference in? Since we dont have curls..i was hoping we would get a more defined airdry or braid out or something..


 
Well I'm not relaxed but texlaxed and what it did for my hair was soften it...it actually feels more moisturized than normal and it has been keeping the frizzies at bay (which is a first for me since my hair is ALWAYS frizzy). What I truly believe is that the salt lightly clarifies the hair and since it's mixed with conditioner, allows the conditioner to go deep within the cuticle making it soft and silky - like an instant DC treatment. I'm not sure of the long term effects, but for now I'll be doing this once a month. HTH!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm going to try this for my next wash and post back my comments. I can't wait till Friday!


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 6, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> bought my sea salt at the vitamin shop. But for those who are relaxed and tried this...do u honestly think this is worth trying? what did u see a difference in? Since we dont have curls..i was hoping we would get a more defined airdry or braid out or something..


 
Im relaxed. My hair is normally very dry and coarse and it dreds/tangles daily.
This is my 3rd day, my hair has been smooth and silky, been able to finger comb it, no dreds, very shiny, and i havent moisturized one time, just oiled it after i washed it.

After i washed it, i put it in like two ponytails, then wrapped the hair around my hair (kind of like a wrap/crossrap)...and the next morning my hair looked like a fresh relaxer. 

4a/b, about 10 weeks post.


----------



## NYAmicas (Aug 6, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Im relaxed. My hair is normally very dry and coarse and it dreds/tangles daily.
> This is my 3rd day, my hair has been smooth and silky, been able to finger comb it, no dreds, very shiny, and i havent moisturized one time, just oiled it after i washed it.
> 
> After i washed it, i put it in like two ponytails, then wrapped the hair around my hair (kind of like a wrap/crossrap)...and the next morning my hair looked like a fresh relaxer.
> ...



I'm so jealous. I did the salt thing last night and while my hair feels softer/less tangly the roots are dry and my hair looks crazy. Not sure if I'll twist out or straighten.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 6, 2008)

MAMATO said:


> Just wanted to share. A copy and paste of another post I sent to a similar thread today...take care
> 
> ---------------<
> Hey ladies, just to tell you to be careful with the salt because it has a drying effect overtime. Salt is used to dry fish and seafood for long term conservation because it has the ability to kill the bacterias first, and also to absorb all the water in the fish. The end result is a coated film on the fish (like small crystals), and I am under the impression that is what (the coated film) that makes the hair more manageable. At the end of the process, the fish is very dry and needs to be boiled a couple of hours in order to soften it ...and _make it eatable_ (is that word english???)
> ...


 

Great info....

I dont know anything about cooking or gardening so i havent been able to comment on any of the things brought up

But im thinking the hair wont absorb the salt so the salt wont be able to get into the hair and dry it out? Maybe the fish does?
Im thinking that the salt does something to the conditoner and not the hair?

What do you think about that?


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 6, 2008)

In theory, the salt will absorb the water from within the hair and form a coated film on it like a skating rink.  That thin film will minimize the friction at its lowest level which is why combing is easier. At the same time, it will block external moisture to get in the hair shaft. Again, I am not a specialist and honestly if that works for you guys, it's all good.  Take care


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 6, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> I'm so jealous. I did the salt thing last night and while my hair feels softer/less tangly the roots are dry and* my hair looks crazy*. Not sure if I'll twist out or straighten.


 
 How does it look crazy? How did you airdry it? Thats werid...anyway though, you cant be too jealous, that really sounded like a long time post relaxer, looked at my calender, only 8 right now, will be 9 on tuesday  No 10 (THOUGHT i was atleast LOL)...how many weeks post are you?



MAMATO said:


> In theory, the salt will absorb the water from within the hair and form a coated film on it like a skating rink. That thin film will minimize the friction at its lowest level which is why combing is easier. At the same time, it will block external moisture to get in the hair shaft. Again, I am not a specialist and honestly if that works for you guys, it's all good. Take care


 
Ok, i really appreciate this response. Makes ALOT of sence.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been doing some reading about salt sprays for the hair. It causes definition and hair clumps together more for more defined hair and provides some hold. But it is drying to the hair. The conditioner is helping to add moisture. For the salt sprays they recommend addition EOs or conditioner to prevent drying. The salt itself is not moisturizing. The salt will also dry oils so if you are using a lot oils it may be helping in this way as well.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

Again, subscribing to read later.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 7, 2008)

MAMATO said:


> In theory, the salt will absorb the water from within the hair and form a coated film on it like a skating rink. That thin film will minimize the friction at its lowest level which is why combing is easier. At the same time, it will block external moisture to get in the hair shaft. Again, I am not a specialist and honestly if that works for you guys, it's all good. Take care


 

You are right. 



*The Powers Of Salt Discovered
99.9% Less Chemical Destruction*







"Salt water can penetrate the hair shafts tiny pores. Due to its water size molecules Salt minerals seals in moisture by bonding and crystallizing a thin layer of tightly woven mineral crust that protects meat from spoiling and the hair from the elements. Once the outer surface is secured, moisture is sealed out externally. The hair is no exception. The Alkaline Mineral Hair Softening system is naturally treats the hair the same way.

*NOTE:* Once meat is sealed in salt weeks later the salt is removed and the meat is dried in a hot house or thermo dried in a chem dried
process removing the surface moisture only and curing it.

The Sea Salt mineral relaxing system is made with salt minerals. That straightens and softens the hair, both the outer cuticle layer of the hair and the most inner bond structure of the hair.

The Salt Mineral Relaxing System are made with salt minerals that straighten the hair both the outer cuticle layer of hair and the most inner bond structure of the hair.
The Salt Mineral control and reshape and reform the protein links which are made up of water protein links which are made up of water protein substance called poly protein links." 

http://www.californiacurl.com/sitroot/pages/research.htm


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> I have been doing some reading about salt sprays for the hair. It causes definition and hair clumps together more for more defined hair and provides some hold. But it is drying to the hair. The conditioner is helping to add moisture. For the salt sprays they recommend addition EOs or conditioner to prevent drying. The salt itself is not moisturizing. The salt will also dry oils so if you are using a lot oils it may be helping in this way as well.



ahhhhh oils oils oils! my problem shall be solved


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what that mean?


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does this mean my hair is jacked now?


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 7, 2008)

Also this is something i read about the bodiphier realxer 

"*Purified Alkaline Water - Softens and penetrates hair shaft.
*
*•100% Natural Soda Ash & Minerals - Raises the pH of water and softens the internal bonds of hair." *

Now on the other site they were talking about natural ways to relax hair, one way was soda ash, the other was salt

Im so lost with all of this....All i know is PH's....we have baking soda people were using to loosen curl patter that has a PH of 9 (?), now we have salt, soda ash, and alkali water, bases and acids

Is adding salt to water making it alkaline water> 

Is salt a possible mineral that raises the PH of water and softens the internal bonds of hair?


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 7, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> so what that mean?


 
I havent the slightest   Waiting for somebody smart LOL


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I havent the slightest   Waiting for somebody smart LOL


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 7, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh. So it sounds like salt could be a natural replacement for Sabinos???  And that it can be used to straighten the hair, as well? *sucksteeth* Danggone it, I don't wanna _hear_ that!!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Huh. So it sounds like salt could be a natural replacement for Sabinos???  And that it can be used to straighten the hair, as well? *sucksteeth* Danggone it, I don't wanna _hear_ that!!!!!!



aint this gettin crazy girl?


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, might the worry over salt be avoided if one sticks to over citric acid concepts such as vinegar, citrus juices, etc plus baking soda? I haven't seem much written about that in the recent fizzy conditioner posts.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

VirtuousGal said:


> Well, might the worry over salt be avoided if one sticks to over citric acid concepts such as vinegar, citrus juices, etc plus baking soda? I haven't seem much written about that in the recent fizzy conditioner posts.



its all drying!!  blasphemy!


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Huh. So it sounds like salt could be a natural replacement for Sabinos???  And that it can be used to straighten the hair, as well? *sucksteeth* Danggone it, I don't wanna _hear_ that!!!!!!


 

But im thinking its nothing to worry about 

This part 
"The Salt Mineral control and reshape and reform the protein links which are made up of *water protein links* which are made up of water protein substance called poly protein links."    

I think their talking about the weak bonds that break and reform when your hair gets wet? Same thing that natural relaxer curlaway temporaliy does?


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 7, 2008)

Iris, I don't think you need to worry, your hair will be just fine, give it a couple of days.  Here is what I've found for you.  ... Good luck


http://www.care2.com/greenliving/lustrous-hair-conditioner-formula.html

Here is a formula to renew vitality, sheen, bounce, and manageability to hair. If your hair sustained damage from chlorinated water, sea salt, and sun over the summer (or if you’d just like to have softer, livelier, silkier hair), this formula can help.

Here’s how to make it: 
*INGREDIENTS*
2 ounces aloe vera gel
1/2 teaspoon oil (avocado, jojoba, or even olive oil will work)
2 ounces organic apple cider vinegar
1 ounce powdered milk 
1. Combine ingredients in a bowl and apply to clean, wet hair. Allow formula to remain on hair for 10 to 15 minutes, then rinse well with warm water. Makes enough for 1 treatment.


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 7, 2008)

MAMATO said:


> Iris, I don't think you need to worry, your hair will be just fine, give it a couple of days. Here is what I've found for you. ... Good luck
> 
> 
> http://www.care2.com/greenliving/lustrous-hair-conditioner-formula.html
> ...


 
BTW, I never tried the recipe, I just happened to find it over the internet.  Hope it works for you...Take care


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

MAMATO said:


> BTW, I never tried the recipe, I just happened to find it over the internet.  Hope it works for you...Take care



wow thank you thank you thank you! if this oil treatment I'm doing now doesnt work,  this will the next thing I try oh and smashed avocado!


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 7, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> wow thank you thank you thank you! if this oil treatment I'm doing now doesnt work, this will the next thing I try oh and smashed avocado!


 

You are welcome... no kidding mashed avocado and wheat germ oil mixed togother are my secret pre-poo ingredients for extreme moisture recovery.  I don't know if you are talking about the same recipe...  The mix really stinks but the results are spectacular... wheat germ oil contains ceramide well known to balance protein and moisture.  Avocado, raw or in oil form is all moisture, moisture, moisture... You may need to try that recipe if you have a chance, you won't beleive the result ... but the smell, Don't worry, it's all gone after shampoo and condish...


----------



## Anancy (Aug 7, 2008)

Very interesting, i have sea salt in the cupboard.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 7, 2008)

VirtuousGal said:


> Well, might the worry over salt be avoided if one sticks to over citric acid concepts such as vinegar, citrus juices, etc plus baking soda? I haven't seem much written about that in the recent fizzy conditioner posts.



I don't know, honestly, because the combination still results in a type of salt. Maybe not Sodium Chloride, but it's going to be sodium _something_, ya know?


----------



## aja1121 (Aug 7, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I always thought salt was drying to the hair  I don't think I will be trying this one but for the ladies' it works for, go 'head! Do your thing!


 

I agree and I think that is kind of the point of it.  It is an alternative to clarifying.  Vinegar and Baking Soda can be drying as well, but deep cleanising is essential at least once a month depending on how much build up you have. I think the ladies have had much success with this method for the same reason we see ladies having much success with ACV rinses, chelating poos, and clarifying poos........Because the hair needs this every so often.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

MAMATO said:


> You are welcome... no kidding mashed avocado and wheat germ oil mixed togother are my secret pre-poo ingredients for extreme moisture recovery.  I don't know if you are talking about the same recipe...  The mix really stinks but the results are spectacular... wheat germ oil contains ceramide well known to balance protein and moisture.  Avocado, raw or in oil form is all moisture, moisture, moisture... You may need to try that recipe if you have a chance, you won't beleive the result ... but the smell, Don't worry, it's all gone after shampoo and condish...


ok I have Avacodo Oil in my hair right now, I wish I had the wheat germ oil, it was on my to get list actually *sigh*  I'm going to the store to get the avocados in the next hour or so.

Gonna use what I have on hand,  macadamia nut oil next with the Avocado and some Coconut Milk


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> I agree and I think that is kind of the point of it.  It is an alternative to clarifying.  Vinegar and Baking Soda can be drying as well, but deep cleanising is essential at least once a month depending on how much build up you have. I think the ladies have had much success with this method for the same reason we see ladies having much success with ACV rinses, chelating poos, and clarifying poos........Because the hair needs this every so often.



I agree I do need the clarifying ,  is that what salt really did? It feels like it by my own guestimation! (my word) I just hate the 'everything taken out' feeling, to me its the worst! So I'm just trying to get it back


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I don't know, honestly, because the combination still results in a type of salt. Maybe not Sodium Chloride, but it's going to be sodium _something_, ya know?



Oh I see...Thanks JustKiya!


----------



## aja1121 (Aug 7, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I agree I do need the clarifying , is that what salt really did? It feels like it by my own guestimation! (my word) I just hate the 'everything taken out' feeling, to me its the worst! So I'm just trying to get it back


 
Yeah, I wonder if you used too much.  I wish you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 7, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> I agree and I think that is kind of the point of it. It is an alternative to clarifying. Vinegar and Baking Soda can be drying as well, but deep cleanising is essential at least once a month depending on how much build up you have. I think the ladies have had much success with this method for the same reason we see ladies having much success with ACV rinses, chelating poos, and clarifying poos........Because the hair needs this every so often.


 
I think your on to something with that  

Also, acids can be used to soften/straighten hair (as with the natural relaxer curlaway)

And bases (like baking soda and higher ph's) can be used to soften/relax hair 

In one of these posts think JustKiya was informed that mixing a baking soda a base, and citric acid an acid that it formed Salt.....

Seems like if you use it quickly like in the form of a shampoo or something it will clarify

But for a long period of time maybe soften/straighten temporarily a bit as well as clarify?


----------



## lmjenk67 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in love with this method!!!  First, I used a organic clarifying shampoo to wash my hair (oh yeah, I prepooed for about 45 minutes with a combo of leftover conditioners while exercising).   This left my hair very clean but heavy and tangled.  I got out of the shower, applied the salt/condish mix (1.5 tsps mixed with VO5 Strawberry Moisture Milk).  

I left it in for about 10 minutes and rinsed.  My hair was incredibly easy to detangle.  In fact, it took about 2-3 minutes compared to the usual 20 minutes.  The curls are really soft and defined and my hair feels a whole lot lighter.

Since I've gained length as a natural, I've always had to wash my hair in sections in order to make detangling easier.  However, after reading about this mixture earlier today, I decided to not section it so I could really put it to the test.  It passed with flying colors.

I will definitely do this again -- maybe once a month!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 7, 2008)

adding my whole experience to the mix


when I tried it
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=264375

and two follow up threads

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=264821

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=265121

{just tying it all together for others for search purposes later)


----------



## mezzogirl (Aug 7, 2008)

I co-washed this evening with HE HH and a tablespoon of salt.  When rinsing, my hair felt just as wonderful as it does with one of my expensive moisturizers.  My hair is still damp right now and very soft.  I'll make my final conclusion in the moring after my hair dries.

OK, It is the next day and my hair is still soft and shiny.  I like it.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 8, 2008)

It does not really clarify according to my reading. It will define curls but not work as a natural relaxer. Without the conditioner salt is basically somewhat drying.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 4, 2009)

Tried this yesterday after reading through this thread. I didn't want to use table salt so tried it using my Lush Ocean Salt that contains sea salt. I added about a teaspoon to my conditioner. It did think out the consistency, went under the dryer for a deep conditioning and my say it worked wonders. I love this and will do it 1-2 times a month. Ocean Salt works great on my skin and even thought about using it in my hair before I even read this thread.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 27, 2009)

Bump.  I LOVE THIS!  Tried it tonight.  I read that it helps clarify with shampoo so I poo'd with Giovanni Moisture Balance shampoo mixed with 1/2 tsp sea salt... rinsed that then mixed 1/2 teaspoon sea salt with water and L'Oreal Vive Pro HydraGloss conditioner.  Then added more conditioner on top of that.  Left it only for a few minutes. From now on I wont add water to the mixture and I may try to leave it on longer since many of you do that, with a cap.  But with just those few minutes I LOVE how my hair is feelin.

My question is (and I will read backward in this thread), HOW OFTEN?  I would love to do this weekly.  Y'all still doin it!? I know there's another thread here about it too..


----------



## JustKiya (May 28, 2009)

AllieCat - I've done it as often as once a week, and as infrequently as once a month. I think there might be a couple of ladies who have done it more often than once a week, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mattie26 (May 28, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just joined today and I'm so happy that I found LHCF. This site is amazing. Anyway I did the Kiya Fizzle last night and man my hair is soo soft right now it doesn't make any sense. This is going to be a fun journey. I have the notebook ready. lol


----------



## Hairsofab (May 28, 2009)

I've tried this a few times and don't notice any difference. I've tried it with table salt and sea salt.


----------



## qdeez21 (May 28, 2009)

I love putting sea salt in my squirt water bottle!!! It comes out so soft, moisturized, and defines my curls.


----------



## JustKiya (May 28, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> I've tried this a few times and don't notice any difference. I've tried it with table salt and sea salt.



Interesting! How much are you using? Maybe your hair is as soft/moisturized as it's gonna get...


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2009)

Kiya,you ever mix Salt in you Ayurvedic concotions?


----------



## JustKiya (May 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Kiya,you ever mix Salt in you Ayurvedic concotions?



Urm. I think I've put it in my henna, _*once*_. It's supposed to help the color pop more, but I didn't notice any exceptional results.
I don't usually put it in my cleansing concoction, as I often leave that one overnight. I do put it in my conditioning concoction - which isn't really ayurvedic, so I guess that doesn't count.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2009)

I've been on vacation and I've been experimenting my butt off. Havin a ball. Like a mad scientist in the kitchen.. I'm due for a treatment tomorrow. I think I'll mix Kiya Fizzle, & Ayurveda & see what happens.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay I was skeptical but figured I'd give it a try.

Holy. Crap.

I mixed up my usual DC and added some un-iodized table salt. I DC'd for about an hour and wow. I went out for a walk with no product in my hair just had it back in a lil bun. I just got home and wow my hair feels like butter.

Even my lots of NG is feeling pretty silky. Thank you Kiya for sharing this.


----------



## krikit96 (Jun 1, 2009)

subscribing...


----------



## levone (Jun 1, 2009)

I tried this last year when first seeing JustKiya's thread then recently, about a month ago when I remembered it.  I originally didn't want to do this frequently as I've been doing Henna treatments, but from what I've read then there should be no problem with doing them both (not in the same day though).  Anyhow, wonderful results both times (I posted in the original thread).  I used 1 tsp w/Pantene Relaxed and Natural Hair Mask and my hair felt so smooth and silky...like conditioner was still in it.  I hope I remember to do this next wash day.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone still doing this?? I am experiencing velcro ends and I'm wondering if this will help?

If not...what helps you with those velcro ends??


----------



## Jewell (Apr 12, 2010)

I remember reading JustKiya's original thread on this "A bit of Moisturizing Mojo," and thinking this was great!  To have a natural ingredient to add to my condish to aid moisturization & manageability of my hair is like heaven for me!  I'd forgotten about it until now, but I will *def.* be doing this next CW!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Apr 12, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Bekkz757 (Apr 12, 2010)

All i can say is that im joing the club. I believe it works. I made the move to Miami. Since ive been here, for whatever reason my hair has just been so dry. Dry to the point where it the majority of my head felt like fresh hay. I tried almost everything to get some kind of moisture and NOTHING worked. So i went to the health food store to see if there was anything i could try. I picked up castor oil and  vegetable glycerin. Then I came across Burts Bee’s More Moisture Rasberry  & Brazil Nut conditioner. No cones, no sulfates..among many other things. The bottle said it was 97.5% natural. So I thought cool, ill give it a try. Initially I mixed it with some castor oil, put it on dry hair and sat under heat for about 25 min. My hair felt rough and I took that as a bad sign. So I rinsed not really anticipating it doing much since my hair already felt dry. But, AS SOON as I rinsed it out it was silky, soft and just amazing. I still wasn’t convinced..the true test was to see if it dried that way and stayed that way.  SO I waited and it stayed that way until I did my next co wash. I still didn’t want to believe that it was the conditioner so the next time I used it without any other product. Same thing happened..made my hair feel dry and when I rinsed it felt amazing and stayed that way. Among all of the great ingredients in the conditioner, sodium chloride is one of them.


----------



## Minty (Apr 12, 2010)

Sodium comprises of a small percentage of the formula. Any many would say that adding salt to a conditioner is a very cheap, and over time, counterproductive way to enhance the formula.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm still using salt in my conditioner and my isn't dry, hasn't broken off or anything like that.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm still using salt in my hair - about every other week, or so.  And my hair is happy, lush, and moist.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Apr 13, 2010)

*Has anyone with color treated hair tried mixing salt in conditioner for daily cowashing yet?*


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 23, 2013)

*Doin' tha *

*Anyone still adding salt to their conditioners?* *Do tell ....*


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 1, 2013)

*... BUMP!! ....*


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to try this.,. I've never used salt in my conditioners before.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to try this too. Do you put it in your rinse out or dc?


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 2, 2013)

I noticed not too long ago that the Shea Moisture Purification Masque has salt in it, and it's . It's the only DC I've wanted to use lately.


----------

